# The Cluttered House - May 2016 - Pic Heavy



## Luise (May 23, 2016)

I don't think this has been posted on here, so this was my latest explore.
Tip off from my old boss on this one. 
Visited with Bandana-Girl who is on this site, also a very close friend of mine.
Went a few days ago, although it was too wet to even attempt to look inside.
The front of the house has collapsed partially into the living room. 
That's where most photos have been taken, So it was a constant check on the roof above us.
I managed to climb the stairs to the first floor to have a look, half way up to the 2nd floor but decided it was way too risky - the house is very unstable.
Not a lot of history at the moment, We do have a name - & I know that the new builds had to be built around this house as the woman refused to leave. She was apparently quiet a feisty little old lady. 
As far as I know she was still living there in Aug 2014 then moved into care.
One thing I will say tho, that this time around there was a very strong stench of old ladies perfume once we got to the house. Every time a breeze came into the house, the smell came after. Was an odd feeling for us both 
First Picture is what the house used to look like...












The shopping list


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 23, 2016)

Very nice find, thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2016)

Do ya think that shopping list might be a recipe? Nicely Done Luise, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 23, 2016)

Fantastic find Luise. What a cute place! I love the photos you got of it


----------



## Bones out (May 23, 2016)

Think the wiring has seen better days. Good work Luise.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 23, 2016)

That's a lovely little find luise


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2016)

That tip off worked out well, nicely photographed Luise.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

What a cracking find. Very nice shots Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

Nicely done. I think this place is stuck in the sixties. As Smiler has quoted that the list could be a recipe, but one of the ingredients requires a dog!!!


----------



## Luise (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, this place was a proper gem to me. I'm itching to go back & try the 2nd floor again.
My boss is on the case with the history of this place, as the woman is/was well known to the care staff within the proximity of the house. I can only assume she was a hoarder due to the amount of clothes all over the place (more clothes then I will ever own in a life time put it that way) Apparently people knew when she was out shopping in shops, because she smelt like a pole cat. Saddens me a little, but I'm thankful for what I've found


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Excellent stuff, I love all of the details, and hand written lists. 
Great set of photos. Thanks for sharing


----------

